# A cartoon for Lady



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This cartoon was made for my Lady. She has more fancy collars than any dog needs! I just love this guys dog cartoons. He has a FB page and you can get daily dog funnies!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL Love it! Very cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

very funny..


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So cute! U can add Lola and Mimi to the list too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

